# Is "The Perfect Weapon" movie a good example of Kenpo?



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm new to martial arts and have decided to take Kenpo on. I live in around Pasadena, in Southern CA and active in my search for a good Kenpo Dojo. 
I came across The Perfect Weapon being mentioned several times on the board. Anways, since I've never actually seen Kenpo performed (except during the couple times that I've visted a dojo), would this movie be a good example of what I can look forward to?

btw- Is there an option to delete a post?  Thanks


----------



## dsp921 (Jul 1, 2005)

You should have no problem finding a good Kenpo studio in Pasadena, it's like the mother-land out there.  Try Larry Tatum's school.
Jeff Speakman does Kenpo so that is what you will see in that movie.  If you want to see what you will really be learning go to a school and watch a couple of classes.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, the odds of you being taught by a pidgen-English speaking Asian are pretty low, and the likelyhood of you taking out a warehouse of gun-totting badasses armed with just two sticks and two knives is equally low, and I don't recommend walking into a TKD dojo and saying "I wonder if I could kick your ***."  But besides that, yeah, its kenpo.

Living in Pasadena you will have a large selection of kenpo to choose from, good luck!

Lamont


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

One reason I haven't gone with Larry Tatum, is the cost.  I went to Rick Jeffcoat's school on Thur and it is a place I would definitely go to.  I'm just looking around and seeking others opinions on any other places that may be good.   I don't want to just enroll at a place that'll give a false sense of security, I just want to be taught and be disciplined if necessary.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with the other posters.  Living in Ca., you have a huge assortment of schools to choose from.  There certainly are some top Kenpoists in that area!  I recommend checking out some schools in your area.  Watch a class, take a trial lesson, talk to the instructor and students, and then decide which school suits you the best.

Good luck on your search!

Mike


----------



## Seabrook (Jul 1, 2005)

The Perfect Weapon is Jeff Speakman's top movie, and gives a good snapshot of what one can expect in Kenpo. 

I recommend Larry Tatum's school. He is one of the top Kenpoists on the globe and you are fortunate to live so close. Also, if you notice, Jeff Speakman was actually one of Mr. Tatum's black belts. 

Hope that helps!

Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

Jdub1107 said:
			
		

> One reason I haven't gone with Larry Tatum, is the cost.  I went to Rick Jeffcoat's school on Thur and it is a place I would definitely go to.  I'm just looking around and seeking others opinions on any other places that may be good.   I don't want to just enroll at a place that'll give a false sense of security, I just want to be taught and be disciplined if necessary.



Keep in mind that anytime you train with the top guys, you're going to be paying top dollar.


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

Is Tatum's school _that_ much better than Jeffcoat's?  The price differential is almost $350 over the course of 12 months.  I know Jeffcoat use to teach under Tatum, so I was hoping I would be able to get close to, if not the same education with Jeffcoat.  
Is one a better teacher than the other?  I know one has the higher ranking, but how well are they at conveying their knowledge to the student?  
Thanks again.


----------



## Bode (Jul 1, 2005)

If you email Dr. Chapel he would consider interviewing you for joining our school. (I don't know about pricing, but he's probably lower than Mr. Tatum). His login name here is Doc. Or you can email me for more questions. Cabaal@yahoo.com

 We are a further drive than Pasadena, but we have students from there. In addition our classes are four hours long so when you come, you get the training. Question is, what type of training you want... at the very least, come take a look. (The only way to do that is to email Doc).

 Either way I'm sure you'll find a good school in Pasadena. There are many...


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

Jdub1107 said:
			
		

> Is Tatum's school _that_ much better than Jeffcoat's?  The price differential is almost $350 over the course of 12 months.  I know Jeffcoat use to teach under Tatum, so I was hoping I would be able to get close to, if not the same education with Jeffcoat.
> Is one a better teacher than the other?  I know one has the higher ranking, but how well are they at conveying their knowledge to the student?
> Thanks again.



I do not know Rick or how he teaches.  Just to clarify my post:  You will be training with a man who spent alot of time with Mr. Parker.  Anytime you train under the top guys directly, the cost will be up there.  Another example: I can take a private lesson from my BJJ inst. who is a student of Roy Harris.  He'll charge me $50 for an hour.  I'd end up paying $150 for 1hr. with Roy.  See where I'm going with this?

As I said before, check out the schools in your area and decide what you like best.  You are the one that will be paying for the lessons, so you need to see what is best for you.  

Mike


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bode said:
			
		

> If you email Dr. Chapel he would consider interviewing you for joining our school. (I don't know about pricing, but he's probably lower than Mr. Tatum). His login name here is Doc. Or you can email me for more questions. Cabaal@yahoo.com
> 
> We are a further drive than Pasadena, but we have students from there. In addition our classes are four hours long so when you come, you get the training. Question is, what type of training you want... at the very least, come take a look. (The only way to do that is to email Doc).
> 
> Either way I'm sure you'll find a good school in Pasadena. There are many...


I've actually emailed Doc yesterday, but I used the address found on the University's website.  I hope that one works as well.  If not, I can always resend another one.


----------



## Sam (Jul 1, 2005)

I happen to disagree a little bit with these guys on the movie.

The movie wasn't BAD kenpo, but I wouldnt say, here, this is a great example of kenpo either.
It seemed to me that when it came down to it the moves that could be done easily to end the fight were never done. If someone comes at you with a weapon you dont block all their punches and give em a bunch of sidekicks for a 9 minute long fight... Just shove your fingers in his eyeballs and the fight is over.
 I understand its a movie, but, it didnt seem like kenpo was very clearly portrayed. The things they were doing were things found in lots of arts, not a lot just screamed "KENPO!" to me. 

 just one purple belt's opinon


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> I do not know Rick or how he teaches. Just to clarify my post: You will be training with a man who spent alot of time with Mr. Parker. Anytime you train under the top guys directly, the cost will be up there. Another example: I can take a private lesson from my BJJ inst. who is a student of Roy Harris. He'll charge me $50 for an hour. I'd end up paying $150 for 1hr. with Roy. See where I'm going with this?
> 
> As I said before, check out the schools in your area and decide what you like best. You are the one that will be paying for the lessons, so you need to see what is best for you.
> 
> Mike


Thanks MJS.  I understand your point, but from your example, there probably wasn't a huge dropoff between your BJJ inst and Roy Harris.  At least not worth the $100 differential.  That's one thing I'm trying to find out, maybe from current/past students of either teachers, to see if it is really worth the extra money to choose Tatum over Jeffcoat.


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm getting off topic.  I should probably create a new thread regarding instructors in So Cal.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

Jdub1107 said:
			
		

> Thanks MJS.  I understand your point, but from your example, there probably wasn't a huge dropoff between your BJJ inst and Roy Harris.  At least not worth the $100 differential.  That's one thing I'm trying to find out, maybe from current/past students of either teachers, to see if it is really worth the extra money to choose Tatum over Jeffcoat.



Actually, there is a big difference.  Training with someone who is at BB level compared to under BB level, more knowledge, etc.  Again, case in point: Student of Tatum or Harris or Tatum/Harris themselves.  I'll be paying more training directly under them.

Mike


----------



## Blindside (Jul 1, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Actually, there is a big difference.  Training with someone who is at BB level compared to under BB level, more knowledge, etc.  Again, case in point: Student of Tatum or Harris or Tatum/Harris themselves.  I'll be paying more training directly under them.
> 
> Mike



Hmm, honestly to someone at or below an intermediate/advanced stage it probably doesn't matter.  I would choose the senior instructor for kenpo, because I am (or like to think I am) getting to the point where are the little tricks and tips will make a big difference.  But in an art where I am a relative newbie (for example BJJ) I would be perfectly happy learning from a purple belt.  For the beginner the subtleties aren't as important, you are just trying to get the gross motions down.   

Lamont


----------



## Sapper6 (Jul 1, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I happen to disagree a little bit with these guys on the movie.
> 
> The movie wasn't BAD kenpo, but I wouldnt say, here, this is a great example of kenpo either.
> It seemed to me that when it came down to it the moves that could be done easily to end the fight were never done. If someone comes at you with a weapon you dont block all their punches and give em a bunch of sidekicks for a 9 minute long fight... Just shove your fingers in his eyeballs and the fight is over.
> ...



of course, we're all a critic when it comes to judging something fictitious.  the question was whether it was a good example kenpo, not a perfect execution of kenpo.

IMHO, yes, it a great example.


----------



## MJS (Jul 1, 2005)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Hmm, honestly to someone at or below an intermediate/advanced stage it probably doesn't matter.  I would choose the senior instructor for kenpo, because I am (or like to think I am) getting to the point where are the little tricks and tips will make a big difference.



True.  That is why I suggested that he take a look at all the schools around and decide for himself, as he'll be the one paying and training.



> But in an art where I am a relative newbie (for example BJJ) I would be perfectly happy learning from a purple belt.  For the beginner the subtleties aren't as important, you are just trying to get the gross motions down.
> 
> Lamont



Ditto!!  My inst. is not a BB, but I still learn alot from him.  I take as much knowledge from him as I can get, to improve my ground game.

Mike


----------



## Jdub1107 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmm... Maybe I'll start at Jeffcoat's studio then move on to Tatum's later on?  Although I imagine one would want to stick with the same instructor after building a bond over the years.  Seems I'll have to visit Tatum's school and see how it is.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 1, 2005)

Pasadena, Ca is like the Mecca of Parker Kenpo as for the Perfect Weapon, not much of a plot (like just about all 1990's ma movies) but Mr. Speakman's moves are solid and yes for the most part I d say it was very accurate.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Jul 2, 2005)

Did someone say they are going to start a thread about Southern California?  That would be good... If anyone is in the San Diego area you might look-up Grandmaster Kuoha (Kara-Ho Kempo) as he is in the El Cajon area- Those of us who live nearby are fortunate enough to train at his home Dojo  and it is worth mentioning that along with Kempo, he is an OUTSTANDING cook!  In Kara-Ho we train hard and eat a LOT, as it should be!

I think Southern CA. in general is a hot-bed for martial arts especially Kempo/Kenpo... MANY good schools/styles and teachers!

At Mr. Tatums school does he teach the regular classes, or does someone else teach most of them?

As for "The Perfect Weapon", when I saw that movie I was new to Kempo/Kenpo and had only studied TKD so I thought it was pretty impressive and different-  The scenes at the dojo when the kid is growing up are pretty cool.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 2, 2005)

i was unfortunate to visit SCA and NCA and met people in the past. There are a lot of known KEMPO/KENPO martial artists in North CA. 

Sure, we have some fine kempo/kenpo-ists in SCA but these numbers are small .


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 2, 2005)

Jdub1107 said:
			
		

> Hmm... Maybe I'll start at Jeffcoat's studio then move on to Tatum's later on?  Although I imagine one would want to stick with the same instructor after building a bond over the years.  Seems I'll have to visit Tatum's school and see how it is.



Sounds like a good plan.  Mr. Jeffcoat can teach you good, solid basics--and more.   When you are ready for the technical details beyond what he can teach, you can always move up if you desire.

- Ceicei


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 2, 2005)

well i was going to say that i liked the movie, and all that stuff but it's still a movie, and jeff is a good friend and a great kenpo man, now what is all this talk about kenpo teaches on the west coast?? thought this was about the movie?? are we a little off track:idunno:


----------



## dsp921 (Jul 3, 2005)

Jdub1107 said:
			
		

> I'm new to martial arts and have decided to take Kenpo on. I live in around Pasadena, in Southern CA and active in my search for a good Kenpo Dojo.


He stated from the start that he is looking for a good school in CA, hence the suggestions regarding teachers, so no, we aren't of track.  Just trying to help the guy find a good place to learn.


----------



## lonekimono10 (Jul 3, 2005)

everyone knows that he has his pick(and i don't mean mike) where he is from.
   i was just having a little fun, i'm sorry about that. hope you fine a good school.


----------



## still learning (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello, Kempo moves will vary from school to school. When finding a kempo school it is very important to see how and when class are run. 

  One, find the teacher you like (may have to visit a few places)

  If cost is a factor than maybe you can work something out (cleaning the place,etc, reduce cost)

  Driving distance and time this cost will add up quickly. Closer to home the better. Easy to get yourself there and back.

  Most important you must like the instructions and other students.  Are they friendly and helpful? 

 Trust your instincts on this one.......go with the "gut" feelings inside of you, when choosing a martial art school. .............Good luck..Aloha


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 10, 2013)

dianhsuhe said:


> As for "The Perfect Weapon", when I saw that movie I was new to Kempo/Kenpo and had only studied TKD so I thought it was pretty impressive and different-  The scenes at the dojo when the kid is growing up are pretty cool.



I think the best part of that movie was him spin kicking and getting new belts everytime.

Truly a great MA movie from the 1990s. Best of the Best is still my personal favorite though.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 11, 2013)

It's different from the kenpo I study; so, it really depends on who you choose.
Sean


----------

